# Pls recommend a powerful yet quiet air pump



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking to replace my fusion 700 air pump for a more powerful one.
Dual output is needed as well as quietness.

Any recommendations?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think most new air pumps are quiet. you can try put a foam underneath the airpump to further reduce the vibration noise. Airpumps are only noise when they are older and need service.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Eheim. Fluval are ok too but no dual output so you'd need a gang valve.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 on Eheim. I've had one for a few weeks now and it's by far the most silent air pump that I've ever owned. Of course they are more expensive. But if noise is important for you then the price difference is well worth it.


----------

